# Doing Time



## mick (Sep 6, 2010)

My version of  the latest craze.


----------



## snyiper (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome job!!!!


----------



## pensmyth (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice. I've got some old watches I want to take apart and try this too but the miniature screw driver set I have apparently isn't small enough. What did you use to disassemble yours with?


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 6, 2010)

Dang---that's a bunch of gears----Awesome Pen


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW that Look's GREAT!!!  you did a great job on it.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 7, 2010)

BTW Mick, nice work on the pen it truly does look good.


----------



## desertrat (Sep 7, 2010)

Great pen Mick. That will be added to my list of things to copy. 

desertrat
John H.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice. If I was the originator of the idea, I would be extremely flattered to know that there are other people wanting to try my idea.

As long as we remember and give credit where credit is due!!

Very nice pen.


----------



## fernhills (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice, i really like it. I wouldn`t know where to begin, even if i had that pen in front of me.


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 7, 2010)

:RockOn::RockOn:I think it is disgusting.
Close but no cigar as they say!!

ps: send it to me and i will look after it for you!!!:biggrin:

Awesome job!!
I really like the arrangement of the gears, not too sparse and not too busy!
Casting looks to be perfect as well as fit and finish!

Great job all around!!!

Andrew


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 7, 2010)

Mick,

I also think it looks great.  I like having lots of gears and parts to fill the body of the pen.

Nice work and thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## Boz (Sep 7, 2010)

For years I worked in the photo industry.  You would go to a show and the judged prints would be displayed.  The winning image might of been of a women nursing a baby by a window.  The next year you would have hundreds of entrants all varations on this same theme.  Is it wrong?  No.  There is nothing wrong with taking an idea and seeing if you can do it as well as the other guy.  Once you have mastered the technique then you can move on and do something of your own.  It may be better or it may not.  How many people have tried to copy the work of Adams and Weston.  Some do it well most fall short of the mark.  But they aspire to create and are motivated by these masters.  Take the work of Clyde Butcher he does fabulous landscapes in the same genre but his work is not of Bug Sur but the Florida Everglades.  I am new to this whole pen thing and I am hoping to learn and I may copy some peoples ideas of things that I like.  As long as I don't claim it as my own I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 7, 2010)

mick said:


> My version of the latest craze.
> Comments and critique welcome.


Mick, From the photo, it looks like you did just a nice of a job as any I have seen so far.  I can only imagine the time involved!

At first, I wasn't too impressed with the look of these "watch pens" but they grew on me and now I can't wait to get my shop up and running again to start on one myself.

Good Job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mwenman (Sep 7, 2010)

It is a very nice pen and by all means it is an ORIGINAL pen because it is your first watch pen.  Nobody in the world will ever be able to use those specific watch parts and no one used that particular pen kit nor that specific resin, so congratulations on showing us your fantastic work.  It is very pleasing to look.  I'm sure whomever it was that came up with this concept would be pleased to see your work as well.

Mike


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 7, 2010)

Mick took a lot of time to create, hand-craft, assemble, and photograph a beautiful pen.  Going down this road again cheapens his efforts. 

Let's keep the discussion to Mick's pen, and avoid all this pointless side-talk again - Mick's efforts deserve no less! 

Andrew


----------



## Tanner (Sep 7, 2010)

That's a beautiful pen!  Great job in casting!  I think it's a great idea to fit little watch parts in a pen.  I don't know who invented it, however, here's a steampunk pen made back in 2008 and put on the Steampunk Home web site.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CYnouSOCe5Q/R6OsUudIRTI/AAAAAAAAARQ/sSzRRnAkiEo/s1600-h/1010.JPG


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 7, 2010)

Mick,
  beautiful pen. I'll be trying my hands at one eventually too, once I get my enbedded casting skills down.



Tanner said:


> That's a beautiful pen!  Great job in casting!  I think it's a great idea to fit little watch parts in a pen.  I don't know who invented it, however, here's a steampunk pen made back in 2008 and put on the Steampunk Home web site.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CYnouSOCe5Q/R6OsUudIRTI/AAAAAAAAARQ/sSzRRnAkiEo/s1600-h/1010.JPG



Actually that is the Caran D'ache 1010 pen. Runs about $15k if memory serves. But is likely the original idea for the pens being made on this site and elsewhere.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 7, 2010)

Beautiful pen Mick, keep em coming!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 7, 2010)

One of the best yet!!!   I love seeing these, I have a pile of watch parts, might be making a whole series for my fall craft shows...Whooo Hooo!!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome pen, great work.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 7, 2010)

I deleted a bunch of comments regarding the entire watch pen debate.  This is the Show Off Your Pens forum, not Casual Conversation.  If you want to debate the entire watch parts pen issue, there have been plenty of other threads recently you can participate in.  Thanks.

Curtis Seebeck
IAP Moderator


----------



## mick (Sep 7, 2010)

pensmyth said:


> Very nice. I've got some old watches I want to take apart and try this too but the miniature screw driver set I have apparently isn't small enough. What did you use to disassemble yours with?


Andy, I made my own screwdrivers. I took the smallest jewellers screwdrivers I had and ground them down to size. I only took a few watches apart. I was lucky enough that I have a friend who had bought a lot of parts anticipating making Steampunk jewelry and then decided against it! However I do have a bunch of vintage watches to take apart so I figure my homemade driver will get a workout!


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Sep 7, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> I deleted a bunch of comments regarding the entire watch pen debate. This is the Show Off Your Pens forum, not Casual Conversation. If you want to debate the entire watch parts pen issue, there have been plenty of other threads recently you can participate in. Thanks.
> 
> Curtis Seebeck
> IAP Moderator


 

Good call.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 7, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> I deleted a bunch of comments regarding the entire watch pen debate. This is the Show Off Your Pens forum, not Casual Conversation. If you want to debate the entire watch parts pen issue, there have been plenty of other threads recently you can participate in. Thanks.
> 
> Curtis Seebeck
> IAP Moderator


 
Thanks Curtis... 
and nice pen Mick!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 7, 2010)

As I said the first time, before it disappeared, awesome pen!


----------



## rpearson (Sep 8, 2010)

Great steampunk design!  Well done!!!  Have to agree with the other comments, great spacing, casting, and finish.  Any significance to the time?


----------



## RichB (Sep 8, 2010)

Great looking pen.  Looks like a lot of work to be proud of.  Thanks for showing.


----------



## wizard (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful pen! Looks like a lot of painstaking work went into that pen and the results are awesome!


----------



## btboone (Sep 8, 2010)

slickness.


----------



## Padre (Sep 8, 2010)

rpearson said:


> Great steampunk design!  Well done!!!  Have to agree with the other comments, great spacing, casting, and finish.  Any significance to the time?



Does anybody really know what time it is?  Does anybody really care? (thank you Chicago):biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Sep 8, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> I deleted a bunch of comments regarding the entire watch pen debate.  This is the Show Off Your Pens forum, not Casual Conversation.  If you want to debate the entire watch parts pen issue, there have been plenty of other threads recently you can participate in.  Thanks.
> 
> Curtis Seebeck
> IAP Moderator




Thanks for the explanation. I thought my memory was playing tricks with me again.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 8, 2010)

Great looking pen Mick! well done.:biggrin:
time set at 10 past 10


----------

